# Other than ebay?



## joem (Oct 12, 2012)

Other than ebay is there auction sites that you have used or like?


----------



## pimpneightez (Oct 13, 2012)

craigs list is good. I got a bunch of e-waste for free and a couple hammond organs.


----------



## DONNZ (Oct 29, 2012)

C-listing a couple days old for someone in FW.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/wan/3364348639.html

*Someone that buys computer parts like CPU's - $1 ((North Fort Worth))*
Date: 2012-10-27, 4:48PM CDT


----------



## grance (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.govliquidation.com/ I have only used it once about 2 months ago I bought 6.3 tons of printers,copyer and fax machines for $976 still working throug some of it about done not much gold but alot of steele and copper even found some titanium hex nuts or i belive them to be titanium any way. the nuts are very light impossble to bend with plyers and i can barlt leave a scrach on them


----------

